# Bobcat and coyote (PICS)



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Got an early start this morning, but still couldnt outrun the sunrise. By the time I got to my last two stops, the sun was well up into the sky.

The only good thing about running late, is that I had some actual daylight for pics, not the usual flash in the dark pics.

Thought you guys would enjoy....




















-NC


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Beautiful animals! Thanks for sharing. Looking at all you guys' trapping pics makes me wish I had time to take it up. ( 3 yr old and 9 month old boys at home!) 
Looking forward to more pics throughout the season!


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job. Great pictures.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice mag. cover photos NC


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats! Nice pics...


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice pictures NC!


I hope to put a trap on one of those cats this December.


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool pics, that cat sure does have some fangs!


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job North.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Bill,

These are absolutely outstanding photos!

I agree, they would look great on any outdoor magazine.

Please share a few of those Red Fox photos with us if you will.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice photos and catches even though the cat had to be released. OT


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Great pics, as usual.


----------

